# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Variable environnement Apex

## Zeman

Bonjour, 

je souhaiterai savoir si il existe une variable prdfini qui rcupere le type de modification sur une base (ex : update/delete/insert). 

J'en ai besoin car je souhaite ecrire cette opration dans une table lors du declenchement d'un trigger.(mon trigger se declenche lors d'un insert ou un update)

Apres recherche, j'ai trouver 'tg_op' cependant Apex ne semble pas connaitre cette variable.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------


## Milo59000

Bonjour,

Tu peux dans ton trigger ajouter les clauses INSERTING et UPDATING pour faire des oprations selon que tu fasses une insertion ou une modification.



```

```

J'espre que cel correspond  ce que tu attendais  :;):

----------


## Zeman

Salut, 

Merci pour ta rponse cela semble fonctionner correctement, en effet je ne connaissais pas ces objets inserting et updating.

----------

